

Anyone used MaxMind Geolocation library? Have alternate suggestions? - sam

I'm looking for a (fast) way to tell the region/city of an IP address and came across MaxMind Geolocation http://maxmind.com .<p>They have a free version and a commercial version. I was wondering if anyone had used it, or had alternative suggestions.<p>One interesting thing is that they require that you install some C library to query a downloadable binary which contains the IP block data. They also provide APIs in all the popular languages. The queries seem fast...looks like you can look up ~hundreds per second which is what I need...
======
jonny_noog
Lately we've been looking at geolocation stuff as well. Adside from MaxMind,
we contacted IP2Location and Quova (never heard back from Quova).

We are not in the US and were looking for a service that could provide
geolocation to a more detailed level than city, preferably postcodes. We have
not found a service that could do this for us as accurately as we were hoping.

But if you're in the US and/or just looking to resolve IPs to cities, then
both IP2Location and MaxMind seem like they'd be worth looking into. Both
companies were quite responsive to email contact.

------
extantproject
See: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=165783>

------
sam
Here's the link: <http://www.maxmind.com/app/geolitecountry>

